# hooded mantis



## hibiscusmile (Feb 25, 2010)

Someone sent me these photos, and I said I would post them here to see if we can id them.












he said he took the in costa rica


----------



## hierodula (Feb 25, 2010)

Thats really cool!


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 25, 2010)

It is definitely a Choeradodis sp., likely Choeradodis rhombicollis.

Edit: ops.. wrong spelling.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 26, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> It is definitely a Choeradodis sp., likely Choeradodis rhombicollis.
> 
> Edit: ops.. wrong spelling.


Yes, my thought too. It is very distinctive and these are about the best pix that I have seen. Another forum (I wonder which that would be, Yen!) uses the common name South American Leaf/Shield mantis.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, he is writing me about what he is finding there.


----------



## naeff002 (Feb 26, 2010)

this a link to a Japanese site

http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=ogy5268&amp;logNo=30028606428&amp;viewDate=&amp;currentPage=1&amp;listtype=0&amp;userTopListOpen=false&amp;userTopListCount=5&amp;userTopListManageOpen=false&amp;userTopListCurrentPage=undefined

this is the Choeradodis stalii

You can link from here to the C. rhombicollis


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 26, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> .... Another forum (I wonder which that would be, Yen!) uses the common name South American Leaf/Shield mantis.


Hmmm... strangely, i wonder which forum is that too 


hibiscusmile said:


> Thanks guys, he is writing me about what he is finding there.


 Cool Rebecca, have him send you that adult female! :tt1: A great find and wonderful pic as Phil mentioned. Here is a pic found during my recent TAMU insect open house visit, but a dead one :stuart:







naeff002 said:


> this a link to a Japanese site
> 
> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=ogy5268&amp;logNo=30028606428&amp;viewDate=&amp;currentPage=1&amp;listtype=0&amp;userTopListOpen=false&amp;userTopListCount=5&amp;userTopListManageOpen=false&amp;userTopListCurrentPage=undefined
> 
> ...


Nice link! it is a Korean site though.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 26, 2010)

I am working on him Yen, workin! :tt2:


----------



## Christian (Feb 26, 2010)

Yen was right, _Ch. rhombicollis._


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 28, 2010)

Cool bug! that one is on my 'dream mantids' list for sure! good luck working on him rebecca!


----------



## naeff002 (Feb 28, 2010)

it is on my list to. But first I really need some more room for them


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2010)

Do want.


----------



## sufistic (Mar 1, 2010)

Beautiful species.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 1, 2010)

lovely species!


----------



## mantiseater (Feb 10, 2016)

Wow! looked so pregnant. what ever happened with it?


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 11, 2016)

mantiseater said:


> Wow! looked so pregnant. what ever happened with it?


You sure went back hey? lol


----------



## mantiseater (Feb 11, 2016)

Extrememantid said:


> You sure went back hey? lol


U know im in love with choeradodis :wub: :wub:


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 11, 2016)

mantiseater said:


> U know im in love with choeradodis :wub: :wub:


Yeah haha, aren't we all?


----------



## Starving Always (Feb 11, 2016)

they are pretty rare 0:


----------



## Sticky (Feb 12, 2016)

hibiscusmile said:


> Someone sent me these photos, and I said I would post them here to see if we can id them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you told him to send some ooths to you?


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 14, 2016)

Sticky said:


> I hope you told him to send some ooths to you?


Well, I don't think she has publicly mentioned she has some. And this was from 6 years ago so I doubt she received any haha.


----------



## Sticky (Feb 14, 2016)

She, I'm sorry! Duh on my part!


----------



## MantisGalore (Feb 14, 2016)

Gorgeous Photos! Loving the "mantis photo" section!


----------



## naeff002 (Feb 14, 2016)

I have kept the Choeradodis rhombicollis for a few years and had some success. Unfortunately I don't have them anymore


----------



## Carter (Feb 14, 2016)

Most people who had them lost their culture, I don't know if they are still bred now in Europe?


----------



## mantiseater (Feb 14, 2016)

Carter said:


> Most people who had them lost their culture, I don't know if they are still bred now in Europe?


nope only in mexico someone has them


----------



## mantiseater (Feb 14, 2016)

naeff002 said:


> I have kept the Choeradodis rhombicollis for a few years and had some success. Unfortunately I don't have them anymore


What kind of enclosures did you use to raise them?


----------



## PlayingMantis (Feb 14, 2016)

What's the biggest challenge in keeping them in culture? Are they difficult to raise to adulthood, difficult to breed, or the ooths fail to hatch?


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 15, 2016)

PlayingMantis said:


> What's the biggest challenge in keeping them in culture? Are they difficult to raise to adulthood, difficult to breed, or the ooths fail to hatch?


Probably a little bit of everything you listed


----------



## naeff002 (Feb 15, 2016)

mantiseater said:


> What kind of enclosures did you use to raise them?






mantiseater said:


> What kind of enclosures did you use to raise them?


I kept them in a exoterra enclosure when they where adults. As nimphs I kept them in pots.



in the early stages it not hard to keep them. Getting them to mate and getting some ooths is harder. Hatching them wasn't really difficult ether. Similar to Hymenopus.


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 15, 2016)

> 5 hours ago, naeff002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kept them in a exoterra enclosure when they where adults. As nimphs I kept them in pots.



Really good to know if any of us are able to acquire any   thanks!


----------



## mantiseater (Feb 15, 2016)

> 8 hours ago, naeff002 said:
> 
> 
> 8 hours ago, naeff002 said:
> ...



did they have any molting issues while molting to adult?


----------



## Carter (Feb 23, 2016)

mantiseater said:


> What kind of enclosures did you use to raise them?


Braplast boxes for the adults, smaller plastic containers for the young. I lost my culture when ooths stopped to hatch, despite what I think were several suceesful matings, however since I was often out for work I didn't actually see them connect. Half of my males got eaten by the female although they were fed at libitum.


----------

